# Hi from Kalgoorlie, Western Australia



## FriesianGirl (Oct 20, 2013)

G'day there,

I live in Kalgoorlie, Western Australia. Kalgoorlie is 600km inland from the capital city, and is a gold mining city on the edge of the desert. Despite its desert status, it is actually very green, and we are surrounded by hundreds of kilometres of great riding bush.

I have always loved both Friesians and Arabs, and was one day having a look online to see whether anyone bred crosses of them. I found some online photos of my beautiful boy, Jasper, who is a 3/4 Friesian 1/4 Arab 5yo gelding, and instantly fell in love with him. Luckily, he was in the same state, and only 800km away from Kalgoorlie.

Having not owned a horse or ridden much for almost 30 years (I'm about to turn 50), it took a bit of convincing to persuade my other half that we had to get him, but I eventually did. As Jasper came with considerable "natural horsemanship" training, part of the deal was that I had to do a course with the breeders/trainers in order to communicate in the way he had been taught. 

He is also trained in liberty, and this makes for a great horse to deal with when doing any groundwork.

Jasper and I have become great mates, and I feel very safe and secure on him due to his training and his laid back Friesian nature. I love how he whinnies when he sees me and follows my every movement when he is tied up or in a yard.

My partner decided that he would also do the training course, but he needed a horse to do it on, and that's how we ended up with Indy. Indy had been agisted at the breeders' place, and had been left there for two years without hearing from the owner. They wanted to find a good home for him, and decided that we were the right people. All they knew about him was his name and that he was around 20yo. 

As always, it was a risk taking on a horse with unknown history, but we were in luck, and he is the most well-natured, willing and easygoing horse you could imagine.

They are both barefoot and bitless, and we seem to have more control than most of the people we ride with!

We do a lot of trail riding in our local bush, agility, liberty, games, and are about to get into medieval games, which will include dressing up both horses and us.

I look forward to getting to know some of you through this forum, and have a few questions that you might be able to help me with.

Cheers, FriesianGirl


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome!  Would love to see pictures of your Jasper.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!! I'd love to see pics as well.


----------



## FriesianGirl (Oct 20, 2013)

*Jasper pics*

Photos of both horses can be found in my horses folders. How do I post them on the thread?


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## FriesianGirl (Oct 20, 2013)

Here are some photos of Jasper, and one of him eating with Indy. The tiara was for his 4th birthday when we had a birthday party for him.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Jasper is adorable! I especially love his Princess 'outfit' 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow I did not know there were horses around Kalgoorlie! Is there a big horse community there? Are there many agistments?

All I know of Kalgoorlie is the big pit - folks you can identify Kalgoorlie from space! It is on my list of places to see 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

